# Noopept?



## OnionChris (Jun 20, 2014)

Has anyone tried nootropics like Noopept?


----------



## OnionChris (Jun 20, 2014)

Anyone? Nothing to share?
I am told it *permanently *increases your brain power. You will retain enhanced IQ even after you stop using Noopept - is this correct?


----------



## HeavyB (Jun 21, 2014)

I run it good stuff 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JJB1 (Jun 27, 2014)

Check out this product we sell called MIND FUEL. It's at our synerbolics website which is in my signature along with the BOGO code. It has noopept in it. Here are the active ingredients:

BOGO CODE JJB1BOGO


*MIND FUEL by synerbolics.com


ACTIVE INGREDIENTS


Huperzine-A *is a cognitive enhancer that inhibits an enzyme that degrades the learning neurotransmitter, acetylcholine; due to this, a relative increase occurs thereby inhibiting somatostatin, and invariably increasing active HGH.


*Noopept *is considered a nootropic drug with neuroprotective properties. It is reported to improve learning ability and memory (including the initial processing of information, consolidation, and retrieval). Also reported was the reduction or disappearance of anxiety and sleep disorders. 


*Vinpocetine *is reported to have cerebral blood-flow enhancing and neuroprotective effects, and is used as a drug in Eastern Europe for the treatment of cerebrovascular disorders and age-related memory impairment. Vinpocetine has been identified as a potent anti-inflammatory agent.
*
Ginkgo Biloba *is believed to have nootropic properties, and is mainly used as memory and concentration enhancer, Ginkgo can significantly improve attention in healthy individuals.
*
Panax Ginseng *is commonly referred to as the 'True Ginseng' (being the most researched 'Ginseng' actually belonging to the plant family of 'Ginseng') and appears to be effective for mood, immunity, and cognition.


----------

